

Show HN: FinchReviews, an app that helps managers document performance - wowsig11

 http:&#x2F;&#x2F;unbouncepages.com&#x2F;finchreviews&#x2F;
Last week, I worked on a pivot for my earlier startup and just made a page for it. 
FinchReviews makes it super easy for managers to document the performance of their reportees to help them in their annual performance appraisals&#x2F;reviews. 
You can do that by including an email to every email correspondence you want to document. 
It could be a job well done, some course correction feedback or just plain one-on-one notes and we&#x27;ll convert it into a timeline between the manager and the reportee that can be accessed by both of them during their annual performance review cycle.<p>After you create a timeline, we also pre-fill a performance review form that you can use at the end of the year to save yourself and your manager from the last minute panic of remembering what good you did in the year and what has been the evolution of your career throughout the year.<p>Please give your feedback on this. I&#x27;ll be super duper thankful. [Like really thankful]
======
mjhea0
clickable -
[http://unbouncepages.com/finchreviews/](http://unbouncepages.com/finchreviews/)

